# Wildfly JPA Konfiguration für mysql



## 2AndAHalfBit (26. Jan 2018)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich habe eine Anwendung, die ich über Maven und Eclipse in den Wildfly Application Server deploye (wildfly-maven-plugin). Die Anwendung ist ein EAR, das eine Webapplication als war und eine EJB enthält. Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, nur möchte ich jetzt von der default datenbank h2 nach mysql switchen. 

Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn ich alles über maven machen könnte, also den connector ins lib verzeichnis, über die *-ds.xml die Datenquelle einstellen und fertig. Jedoch funktioniert das nicht, da er dann die Treiber nicht findet und auch einen jboss-Spezifischen Treiber laden möchte anstatt den von mysql. 

Es wäre sehr nice, wenn jemand, der ein ähnliches Problem hatte eine Lösung posten könnte, damit man sich das abschauen kann. Alternativ tut es auch mit manuellem deployment, dann wäre ich aber für Hilfe ebenfalls dankbar. 

Viele Grüße, 
Sebastian.


----------

